# 1999 altima d/s power window



## kuo1127 (Jan 20, 2005)

Where is the power window relay? I have a problem with the driver side power window going down, but not up. I replace a new regulator motor and window switch still have the same problem. Need help THANK YOU.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the contact is dirty on the switch. I think if the relay was at fault it wouldn't move at all and it would usually effect more than one window. Try removing the switch and disassemblying it, use a pencil eraser to clean off the contacts and then put it back together.

Troy


----------



## kuo1127 (Jan 20, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> I think the contact is dirty on the switch. I think if the relay was at fault it wouldn't move at all and it would usually effect more than one window. Try removing the switch and disassemblying it, use a pencil eraser to clean off the contacts and then put it back together.
> 
> Troy


Thanks for the help. I just put a new master switch from the dealer and still have the same problem.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

Since your window continues to baffle, it think you should spend the money for Diagnostic time @ the dealer, dont let em get you for more than 1 hour though.

carson


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Ignition relay is the relay for the power window. I am not sure which one it is of the two under the hood in the fuse block.

Troy


----------



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

*1998 power window switch assembly not so easy to disassemble!*



KA24Tech said:


> I think the contact is dirty on the switch. I think if the relay was at fault it wouldn't move at all and it would usually effect more than one window. Try removing the switch and disassemblying it, use a pencil eraser to clean off the contacts and then put it back together.
> 
> Troy



I have a 1998 Altima GLE with the driver side power window switch problem. Window goes down, but not up. Isolated motor operates properly up and down when powered by a 12 volt battery charger connected to motor connector. Problem localized to driver side switch control, the other window switches are functional. Using a continuity checker, switch connections to printed circuit board appear to operate correctly. Beginning to suspect the express down circuit (components) that sit between the switch and the connector. Maybe the relay on the printed circuit board.

My problem - I have read that others are able to disassemble the switches to get to the contacts to clean. I have tried to pull the switch caps off in order to access the back side of the printed circuit board, but they are stubborn. Do they really snap off? It feels as though I will destroy them in the process.

If I could get the printed circuit board out of the assembly, I can fix problem. 

AltimaBlues


----------

